# Housebreaking a foster



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Hi Guys,
I'm getting my first HRI foster on Tuesday. I would like to know your thoughts on housebreaking a 6yr old male. His history is pretty sketchy. I feel the current owner could be a backyard breeder. He bought Marty when he was 5 years old, with the intention of breeding. When he got him, Marty was stiff as a board with NO socialization. He decided not to breed him, because Marty was so timid. He's been keeping Marty in his garage. He doesn't have time to walk him, so Marty goes on paper and sleeps in a crate in his heated garage. Maybe Marty came from a mill, but who knows. The owner CLAIMS he is paper trained. 
My question is, how should I handle housebreaking him? My plan was to keep him in an x pen with food, water, bed, toys and pee pad when away from home. While home, he is treated like a puppy. Bell around his neck, take him out every hour, belly band if need be, and crate him at night. I am told he is a climber. If he can climb my x pen, I will use 2 large crates. I will take the door off and push them together. One side will have all the comforts and the other will be potty.
Am I missing anything?


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Congrats on getting your first foster! I hope you have a lot of fun with him. I treat fosters at any age the same as I would a puppy so far as potty training,so I think your ideas sound good. If he can climb out of the expen, I think I would opt for an ex-pen cover, so I could use the same layout you speak of only with a cover on top to keep him from escaping. Have belly bands ready to save your sanity just in case he's a marker and you have to play it by ear a bit until you get to know him. It's always a little nervous time when you have a new foster coming and your not sure how it will all go but you're a dog savvy person, so I'm sure you'll do just fine! Lucky guy getting to come to your house!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Linda I'm sure you'll do great with this poor boy. Just give him lots of love and keep those belly bands handy. Your troops should give him a great education in doing things the right way. My heart breaks for him. Keeping him in a garage (which my brother did with a dog for years) is like imprisoning them in solitary confinement, of course he'd try to break loose -- wouldn't you? I know I would.

I can't wait to see your foster child and be sure to give him hugs from me. I so want to do it myself.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Linda, that might be a challenge, but you sound prepared and I know you will do what it takes to help this guy recover and learn. Thank you for doing this!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

koodos to you for taking this poor guy on. You are a hero. Yes at this stage it is a challenge and I always refer people to DSD article by Dr. Ian Dunbar . Patience is the key(as always) Here is the article http://www.dogstardaily.com/training/errorless-housetraining


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Thanks guys! I'm looking forward to giving this guy a fresh start on life. After all, he deserves it! 
Dave,
That article was a great refresher! It's been a long time since I had to worry about an accident. It did remind me to treat the dog after he does his business. I was just going to praise him, but according to the article that's not enough. I hope he will learn the doggy door quickly. I think he we learn seeing my guys go out and in continuously throughout the day. Any tips of getting him to learn faster using the dog door? I figured I would walk him on a leash from his pen to the doggy dog and have him go through it. Then I could run to the other side and walk him to the yard.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Linda ,the only problem with the doggy door is that it doesn't teach him anything unless you are on the outside and taking him from there. I would take him out manually. Once he becomes reliable you can train the doggy door. You have to show him what to do. You can't leave him on his own or he will go wherever he wants.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

davetgabby said:


> Linda ,the only problem with the doggy door is that it doesn't teach him anything unless you are on the outside and taking him from there. I would take him out manually. Once he becomes reliable you can train the doggy door. You have to show him what to do. You can't leave him on his own or he will go wherever he wants.


Yes, I would never let him use the doggy door when I'm not there. Yikes, I'm sure I'd come home to a mess! He will be confined when I'm not home and when I can't keep a close eye on him. I'll only teach him the doggy door when I can watch and praise. I know it will be a long road ahead, but I'll take it slow. He will be in an xpen, then slowly he will get a room and then a hallway and a room and so on and so on, until he has free run of the house. That may never happen, because he might get adopted while he is in housebreak training mode.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

you got it.


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Congratulations on your first foster 
I always start my fosters out crated to get a better idea of their basic house skills and to help them to feel more secure (a dog that hasn't been in a home much or any can find it very intimidating and is more likely to act out or have accidents. A crate is their "den" and can help them to adjust to all of the new sights, smells and sounds)
I treat them just like a puppy and take them out at least once an hour, gradually increasing the time as they adjust to the routine.
It's also great bonding time  
Some dogs are ready to be free roam within days, others take more time. 
Just be consistent and he'll figure out what you want from him


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

If I do the xpen, do you think he will feel insecure without his crate? Normally, I would set a crate up in the xpen, but this guy is a climber. If I put the crate in the xpen, I'm sure he'll get out! I will have a couch bed in his xpen, with toys, food, water and pee pad.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

how big is the x-pen? Can you put it in the middle so he can't reach the sides?


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

davetgabby said:


> how big is the x-pen? Can you put it in the middle so he can't reach the sides?


Thanks Dave,
I don't know why I didn't think of that. That's a great idea. I'd like him to have the security of the crate and I have a huge x pen. One more question. I have hard wood floors. Should I line the entire floor with paper? If he pees on the hardword it will ruin the floor. I also have a huge carpet remnant I can use under the pen. If I use the carpet and he doesn't use the paper, will he then be trained to pee on carpet??! What's the best solution to protect the hard wood floor without confusing him. Maybe a plastic tarp?


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

lfung5 said:


> Thanks Dave,
> I don't know why I didn't think of that. That's a great idea. I'd like him to have the security of the crate and I have a huge x pen. One more question. I have hard wood floors. Should I line the entire floor with paper? If he pees on the hardword it will ruin the floor. I also have a huge carpet remnant I can use under the pen. If I use the carpet and he doesn't use the paper, will he then be trained to pee on carpet??! What's the best solution to protect the hard wood floor without confusing him. Maybe a plastic tarp?


 Most of my foster's hadn't been inside dogs when they were brought into rescue and slippery floors *terrified* them so some kind of surface that is easier to grip would be a good choice. I used potty pads with most of my fosters and always keep a big jug of Natures Miracle or Simple Solution around to clean up accidents..because no matter how well prepared you think you are they still happen..lol
I'd go with carpet or at least something that isn't slick until he's used to the environment...


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

http://www.dogstardaily.com/training/puppy-playroom-amp-doggy-den You can use pee pads or any version of a toilet area ,there are numerous options including real or artificial grass.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Linda- I hope you are pleasantly surprised at how much of the potty training work your own dogs do with him. I have been with all my fosters and house guest. They just seem to go in line with the pack.

You may want to pm Leslie- she had a material under Tori's puppy xpen that would be ideal to protect your floors, provide traction, etc.

Good luck and thanks for being this little guy's angel


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Thanks Amanda! I might use a canvas tarp, since he won't be with me long and it's just a temporary set up. If this foster thing gets addicting, I may invest in what Leslie has! 

I could put the setup in my kitchen, but then he won't be able to see my guys. The 3 of mine hang out in the living room on LOOKOUT for my return home
I would like the pen to be setup in that room, so he has company. The bad thing is, it's hardwood. I'm sure I'll figure something out.

Thanks again everyone!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

lfung5 said:


> Thanks Dave,
> I don't know why I didn't think of that. That's a great idea. I'd like him to have the security of the crate and I have a huge x pen. One more question. I have hard wood floors. Should I line the entire floor with paper? If he pees on the hardword it will ruin the floor. I also have a huge carpet remnant I can use under the pen. If I use the carpet and he doesn't use the paper, will he then be trained to pee on carpet??! What's the best solution to protect the hard wood floor without confusing him. Maybe a plastic tarp?


We got a vinyl floor remnant at Home Depot cheap. It looks nice and is completely waterproof. We had tried a lighter weight vinyl before that from a fabric store, but Kodi was able to hook his teeth into it and pull it up.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

krandall said:


> We got a vinyl floor remnant at Home Depot cheap. It looks nice and is completely waterproof. We had tried a lighter weight vinyl before that from a fabric store, but Kodi was able to hook his teeth into it and pull it up.


I'll go this! Great idea. Thanks


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

Linda:

When I use an expen for my "kids" or a new foster I have a cheap large piece of linoleum that I put down-then a plastic shower curtain then a king or queen flat sheet. Makes clean up easy-I just pull the sheet and wipe down the plastic. I have had a climber and for that I put a top on the expen. Belly bands are great for marking so have them on hand-I cut a maxi pad in half & put that in the belly band so it catches most of the urine. Harness & lead of course-tags with Rescue tags with HRI (if the dog is one of ours) information is very important. Gates in front of any door that leads to the outside where there is no fence. You can start the foster on your dog's food but be sure to still mix that with whatever he/she is eating for a while. But the real important thing is patience's and lots of love (which I am sure will be given by the tons at your house).

I am sure I missed some tips but the ones you are getting are great. Thank You so much for fostering. 

Pat (humom to)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman
Ms Frannie


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Hey Linda, how are things going over there?


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

I would also say not to let the foster outside alone ever. A human should always be present. You never know if they are diggers or what they will pick up and eat. Doggie doors are great for the little guys we know and trust but fosters are a different ball game.


----------

